# Free easy-to-use catering app designed by an ex industry professional- help needed!



## srodgers (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello there,

I have just started a university project for my final year of a software engineering degree. For my project I will be creating an 'all-in-one' application to help with pub/restaurant/catering management tasks like menu design, staff records, costings, forecasts, stock control, rota creation etc.

I have around 10 years pub/restaurant/catering experience and so hopefully can build something highly useful here. The plan is to make the app as simple to use as possible, and to avoid having to move to other apps for things like printing, calculations etc. It will be designed to run on a desktop computer. (Windows, Mac, Linux etc).

I need some users to help in the development process. They will be required to fill out a quick questionnaire (around 10 minutes), then try out prototypes which I will email in June and August (perhaps around 1 hour each). In return they will receive free copies of the finished app and credit in the documentation.

If you are interested please email me at [email protected]

Kind regards,
Stewart Rodgers


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

This could be fun----We bought one of the first catering software packages back in the late 1980s---what a bad program that was.

We hired a computer geek to help repair the program---he deemed it beyond repair---We ended up hiring him to teach us programing--and created our own program.

Worked very well---he believed we could sell and service the system but we declined.


----------



## srodgers (Mar 13, 2015)

That's impressive stuff, you definitely have a head start on me!

I have some horrible memories of 2AM computer sessions with cluttered screens all over the place.

Paperwork everywhere, 5 different apps just to do the daily routine. I'll be a happy man if I can make this work!


----------



## ice chef (Jan 13, 2014)

This sounds cool, I would like to be part of it and help. My name is Jason I have over 10+ years in the restaurant and 3 years with pubs. My email is [email protected].


----------



## srodgers (Mar 13, 2015)

That's great Jason, thanks for the help!

I'll email the questionnaire now.

Thanks again!


----------

